# touch screen desktop environment



## roman (Mar 4, 2018)

I have an unhappy little desktop with a touch screen (running windoz 7... don't ask...) in our kitchen that my wife uses to watch netflix and such. Recently, I got some time on my hands to install a real Operating System on the device. Was wondering what the cool kids are using for the touch screens these days Gnome? KDE?
What would you recommend as a desktop environment suitable for a touchscreen to do a netflix, plex client, youtube, gmail... I suppose all of the above are 99% browser apps. However, it must be wife approved clickety-click thing ("ffmpeg -i desperate_housewives.mp4" in a terminal won't do  )


----------



## driker (Mar 5, 2018)

I have yet to be able to get Netflix to run.  Although the last I tired was a few weeks ago.  I believe it was something to do with Moonlight not working for it anymore.

The Enlightenment desktop has many options when setting it up (Mobile, Desktop, etc) one of which may be helpful in using it on a touch screen.  Keep in mind that they plan on transitioning to Wayland at some point.

Haven't tried setting up a touchscreen on FreeBSD but the right DE is at least a good place to start.  Please post your results.  I'm very interested in doing the same when I get my hands on a touch screen PC.


----------

